# Abandoned in Warren, MI



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Two little ones were abandoned in a hamster cage in Warren, MI when their owners moved. A neighbor stepped up, but these girls need a home and a proper cage ASAP. Please contact me if you can help and I'll pass the info to the person who's helping the neighbor find a home. Hoping for more information about them later today - I'll update the post as I can.


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

That is terrible!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, that is very sad! Keep us updated. I'm contacting a friend right now who is in South Bend, IN who *might* be able to adopt them, but I'll have to wait on her answer.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for your help - I'll keep everyone posted as I get updates.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Gosh I wish I could take them but I've already got plenty of rats to care for and I'll be moving soon as you already know. 
I really hope they find homes soon...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep, you have your plate full!  I'll take them if no one local can be found. The neighbor isn't a rat person, I gather, so they need to come out of there.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Just received a message that these girls have found a home - woo hoo! Thanks to all who helped and sent well wishes their way!


----------

